# test results confusion!



## old bird (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi there
Could you help me?  Ive now received all my tests results and i don’t know what to make of them.  Im 43 and single, so hoping to conceive via donor insemination.  The results were:
Day 21 progesterone  46.4
Day 3	FHS 5.6
LH 3.6
Estradiol 300 and something (cant remember exactly).
The doctor simply said these were ‘satisfactory’.
What does that mean though?  Can i try and conceive with my own eggs or do i still need to consider donor eggs?  Can i go for IUI or should i try with IVF given my age?  Im so confused.  If anyone can help i would be truly grateful!
xx


----------



## Coco Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi old bird

Sorry that you are feeling so confused, there is such a lot to consider and to learn though, it isn't surprising.  

I don't know much about your other results but your fsh sounds very good for your age.  It depends on what you want to do, but I would say with that result, you could certainly give your own eggs a go.

What clinic are you with?  The Lister in London 'specialises' in over 40's and have a very good success rate for that age group.  I would also say, if it were me in your shoes (and I am only 1 year younger than you!), I wouldnt bother with iui and go straight for ivf, due to your age.

I think you need to speak to a fertility specialist who can explain all the options open to you and your likelihood of success, so that you have all the information you need to make your decision.

Good luck
x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

Replied to your same question on the Peer Support (and Investigations) boards 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=205723.0



♥ Minxy ♥ said:


> Hi there
> 
> Your results look absolutely fine (although obviously I'm no medical expert!)
> 
> ...


Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

Those test results all look good to me  - your FSH is great. 

But, you don't need me to tell you, that at 43 chances of conceiving with own eggs aren't brilliant - are you under a clinic? Maybe it's an idea to talk to them, get some statistics and feedback, look at your finances and take it from there. 

It really depends if trying with your own eggs is something you feel you need to do.


----------

